# OPINIONS PLZ Which horse?(VIDEOS)



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I like them both but it hink it depends on what you want! a more finshed horse or a bit greener that needs some work? the paint is nice i think just needs to get more miles on him and consistant! the QH id idn't like how they were doing SMS with him he did not have a good turn on the haunchs and it would of been nice for their sale video to show the horse going through the tranisitions instead of showing clips of each gait that way you can see how he responds to that!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

When the QH was walking, was he limping slightly? Showed no signs of pain in trot. A few times canter looked like it's front legs were always cantering but back legs trotting sometimes and vice versa? That happens when the rider doesn't know how to properly collect the horse, which might not look to good in the ring...

The paint looks good =] 

But it comes down to your expirence level, and price range. If you can handle the paint, then buy him, and still have more money left over. I would test ride them both first, then see =]


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Honestly...I didnt like the sorrel at all. He'd probably do fine at local shows but over all I think the paint would end up delivering more up to a higher level.
I DO think, though, that the sorrel appears to be more finished and the paint would need consistant training. But I like the paint's overall look and movement AND you can't beat that beautiful color! I personally would get the paint...even if it meant I'd have to dish out some money to get working with a trainer.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

When I was training/showing western pleasure (8 yrs ago) horses like the sorrel would be the ones that would win. The extremely slow trot..the very slow lope (I use to remark that I could walk faster than my horse could lope.) I guess it really depends on what you want to do more. The sorrel seems more for western pleasure and the paint more for english. You could save $$ on the paint, maybe then you could turn around and spend the rest of the $$ on training?

Like both horses but really saw them doing two very different things.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The sorrel kept falling out of gait and might(probably) has some soundness issues. I didn't like the way he moved at any speed but particularly at the lope. The paint moved far more naturally and will be sound longer. Unfortunately, the sorrel will place in alot of the local shows with no work on your part.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Cool! I noticed something that Kevin did! Awesome! At least I was on the right track..

But Kevin, if it falls out of gait and stuff, why would it place better? Or you mean, she won't have to try, just basically sit in the saddle and let the horse do everything?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

ChevyPrincess said:


> Cool! I noticed something that Kevin did! Awesome! At least I was on the right track..
> 
> But Kevin, if it falls out of gait and stuff, why would it place better? Or you mean, she won't have to try, just basically sit in the saddle and let the horse do everything?


From what I have seen of WP the judge pays closest attention to the riders outfit and then the horses head and after that he doesn't really care. They like a saddle with lots of cute silver and matching headstall but as long as the horse moves painfully slow it doesn't matter if they have a peg leg and a patch over one eye.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> From what I have seen of WP the judge pays closest attention to the riders outfit and then the horses head and after that he doesn't really care. They like a saddle with lots of cute silver and matching headstall but as long as the horse moves painfully slow it doesn't matter if they have a peg leg and a patch over one eye.


 
I really hope you are being sarcastic. :?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

GottaRide said:


> I really hope you are being sarcastic. :?


When I see a video of a horse at a major show that is moving at a pace that is natural and with the movement a horse is meant to have I will apologize profusly to you and any other WP rider. On this forum I saw a video of a AQHA champion that was dragging it's hind foot at the lope and moving painfully slow at all gates so I can only imagine that the judge is going off of other things than the horses movement.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> When I see a video of a horse at a major show that is moving at a pace that is natural and with the movement a horse is meant to have I will apologize profusly to you and any other WP rider. On this forum I saw a video of a AQHA champion that was dragging it's hind foot at the lope and moving painfully slow at all gates so I can only imagine that the judge is going off of other things than the horses movement.


Oh stop being so bitter. You sound like a child.

Yes, the horse would do better at a local show...BECAUSE local shows (at least in my area) are for the AQHA rejects...meaning they no longer can hold up against the horses nowadays. They lack the consistancy, cadence, collection, and movement to be competitive pleasure horses. 

I preferred the paint because, in my mind, the main thing that stood out to me is that the horse just needed more miles. Just needed to learn how to build the strength to maintain it's cadence without constant help from the rider. It out-gaited the sorrel easily. It's much more fluid in its movement and has far more pleasant lines. 

And, for me personally, WP is and always will be a preliminary dicipline. For ANY horse to be successful in another dicipline, they must first master western pleasure. (or HUS depending on direction)
...Walk, trot/jog, canter/lope, stop, back, collection, leads, body control, and maintaining a sound mind in a show setting...

AND to me, the paint looked as though it was more than capable of not only being a competitive western pleasure horse, but also could go onto other more demanding diciplines and be successful.


----------

